# 69 convertible cowl rot



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

I have some serious front cowl rot on my 69 convertible I am restoring.
Does anyone know if anyone sells the screen panel under the windshield as well as the canoe where the wiper linkage sits.
Another question, is the front cowl on the Chevelle, Cutlass, and Skylark the same being A-bodies.

Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The upper cowl panel assembly is available from Ames, The Parts Place and others. It does not include the inner dash panel. Here is a pic from Ames. Their price is $360 plus shipping. The side "tulip" panels and firewall are all available separately too, if needed but if you need all that, a donor may be a better avenue to explore and yes, I think all the a body sub-assemblies where standardized by 69. A call to either Goodmark or Dynacorn would verify if they supply the same parts for all the makes.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!!!!! I went to the AMES site and the part listed is the whole top section with the inner dash panel, I was amazed. 
This is fantastic, once again thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

DrBoeing said:


> Thanks for the tip!!!!! I went to the AMES site and the part listed is the whole top section with the inner dash panel, I was amazed.
> This is fantastic, once again thank you!!!!!!


You are welcome !!! That's what makes this whole web community cool. Finding useful info and sharing ideas and opinions.....


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> You are welcome !!! That's what makes this whole web community cool. Finding useful info and sharing ideas and opinions.....


You are quite correct my good sir!!!!:agree

Now I only need to find a frame. Took the body off this afternoon and found major damage on the frame, it is beyond repair.
The frames for convertibles are not that easy to find, the coupes are plentiful.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

DrBoeing said:


> You are quite correct my good sir!!!!:agree
> 
> Now I only need to find a frame. Took the body off this afternoon and found major damage on the frame, it is beyond repair.
> The frames for convertibles are not that easy to find, the coupes are plentiful.


OUCH....yeah that's gonna hurt the wallet !! I don't know how much luck you will have that far north. Most of the solid frames I found were in the southern states. I drove 14 hours from MN to Oklahoma for my frame.
I'll keep that in the back of my mind as I wonder the www.....:seeya


----------



## SlotPilot (May 10, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> The upper cowl panel assembly is available from Ames, The Parts Place and others. It does not include the inner dash panel. Here is a pic from Ames. Their price is $360 plus shipping. The side "tulip" panels and firewall are all available separately too, if needed but if you need all that, a donor may be a better avenue to explore and yes, I think all the a body sub-assemblies where standardized by 69. A call to either Goodmark or Dynacorn would verify if they supply the same parts for all the makes.





DrBoeing said:


> Thanks for the tip!!!!! I went to the AMES site and the part listed is the whole top section with the inner dash panel, I was amazed.
> This is fantastic, once again thank you!!!!!!


One of you says with and the other says without. Could you clarify? I am in bad need of the inner dash panel and the upper cowl. I don't see the picture that is stated in the first quote. DrBoeing, could you possibly give the part numbers? I can't seem to find these in Ames' site. And I'll see what I can find you for a frame. I'm here in the Southeast. I have one but unfortunately it's under a car I hope to restore once I'm done with my HT.

Slot Pilot


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It has the inner dash panel as shown in DrBoeings pic but not the metal "dash' panel that mounts the instruments or top where the defroster ducts and VIN tag are. I don't know why the pic I linked to went away. I'll try again. Ames part number is...D125.
Here's a link to their site for the pic. https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web.jsp?part_num=D125

Well that's just freakin' weird......now the pic shows up in your quote of mine..................:confused


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> It has the inner dash panel as shown in DrBoeings pic but not the metal "dash' panel that mounts the instruments or top where the defroster ducts and VIN tag are. I don't know why the pic I linked to went away. I'll try again. Ames part number is...D125.
> Here's a link to their site for the pic. https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web.jsp?part_num=D125
> 
> Well that's just freakin' weird......now the pic shows up in your quote of mine..................:confused




Good link, that is the part, it says that it is not the actual picture just a recreation of it.


----------

